
Uber is finally in Las Vegas - rbres
https://newsroom.uber.com/vegas/2015/09/las-vegas-were-here/
======
lsiunsuex
I would be curious as to how the rates compare to a rental.

When we goto LV for vacation, we rent a car - a month ago when we went, it was
roughly $130 for 6 days via Enterprise rental - got a very nice Toyota Camry.

Tip valet $2 when I pick it up and the lines are never very long to get in or
out of valet at any of the hotels. Spent maybe $30 on valet tips across all 6
days? If they were super busy, I'd tip on the drop off as well (gatta feel bad
for these guys and gals working in the heat under an awning)

Curious also what priority Uber drivers will be given at hotels compared to
taxi's - theres usually a special line for taxi's and they get called up when
someone needs one. Otherwise, you pull into the hotel guest entrance and
either your staying there or parking in valet - it's not really a place a
driver can loiter and wait for a fare.

(Obviously, there is much more to LV then the strip, but I could imagine
pickup and drop off from hotels is gonna be a huge chunk of any drivers
profits)

------
melling
They could just finish the monorail to the airport. That would fix a huge
problem. It's always a 30 minute wait during CES, for example. I imagine Uber
will have surge pricing doing major events.

